# Alvin/Sante Fe First Responders (Fundraiser)



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Come & enjoy great BBQ on Saturday, August 18th from 10:30am to 3pm (or until we run out of plates). At the same time support the upcoming Banquet for our First Responders. The cost is $10 plate and all the money we raise will go torward the cost of food & door prizes to appreciate our First Responders. 
We will be selling bbq plates made with some delicious smoked brisket &/or smoked chicken, baked beans/chips, potatoe salad & pickles/onions upon request & cookies.
Where: In Alvin, TX on the empty lot next to Dannay's Donut Shop on Gordon St./Business 35
A video from last years event.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=439946639844728


[0]=68.ARCa63Ql_Uny18dxiaehztJALaE0DjkHbNnIvPftm9V07dZf2gyixfb1YZaGx53R4zJeXBBoSnLXc-_WfY_7Gu6gyzO4ZBO3OCtxu7YXY5r5VelVJo5TJyLArs7SDa27lInTPftb_VEo&__tn__=kC-R


----------

